# Serious Help....Scared As Hell!



## a7xinnm (Jan 15, 2008)

So Like 2 weeks ago I had this get tiogether with some freinds at my house.....we were smoking and having fun nothing unusual. so we decided to go to wendys which was a couple miles from my house right? so i was fine driving there and i was fine when i was ordering my food... but then after a whiule of eating and sitting there at wendys i started feeling really bad i felt like my heart was going to burst out of my chest i was getting reall sweaty and really dizzy..so i told one of my freinds if he could go outside with me to get some air. so we were walking and as i was walking i started to stumble....the all i reamember was lying on the floor be awaken by this random guy.......(i was out for like thrity seconds that what the fereinds say) i was just wonder what the helll happened?????? has this ever happend to anybody else.....cuz i am so scared about it.....so scared that i havent blazed for about a week and a half. so can some one tell me what went down...or what i should do?

greatly appricated.
Dude who passed out at a wendys


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 15, 2008)

Go to a doctor if you are that concerned about it.

Like my ol' daddy used to say- If ya can't handle the mud, don't play with the pigs.


----------



## a7xinnm (Jan 15, 2008)

Hahahaha....true that!
yeah but what am i going to say to the doctor?
like whats your opinion on it?


----------



## King Bud (Jan 15, 2008)

No offense intended, but driving there was definitely a bad idea. I don't know if you usually drive high (by the sounds of it no), but even if you do, the extra stress of worrying about it might have been the needle on the haystack. Can you imagine if that happened WHILE you were driving?

You should know that marijuana increases the blood rate and pressure, which can be a recipe for a heart problems. At the very least, you should talk with a doctor about this, sounds very scary indeed.

Hoping all goes well for ya


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 15, 2008)

i drive stoned high alot, people dont know my driving skill level, so dont ream me out for saying i drive high.....but ya if your not used to it, dont drive high, and if ur a bad driver, dont drive high.


----------



## headband (Jan 16, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> .but ya if your not used to it, dont drive high, and if ur a bad driver, dont drive high.


or if you speed and smoke


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 16, 2008)

driving stoned rules!!!!!!!!!  reminds me of "driv3r" part 3...without the shootings, explosions, and gun fire...but the chances are always there.  this one time i was going for bread, smoked a 4 footer and headed out the door, i was dodging tanks, military formations, and ticked off f.b.i. agents.  then the mounty's were riding up beside my car on their horses throwing bubblegum at my windows, while my little sister...that i never knew i had...jumped out of the car and back into the tv set, which was mounted on my hood...thats when i realized i never left the house yet...that was some GREAT weed.  woops, i got distracted due to a wake and bake incident.  so the answer to the question is YES...or NO...should make for an interesting conversation to the doctor...and good luck on that.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 16, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> i drive stoned high alot, people dont know my driving skill level, so dont ream me out for saying i drive high.....but ya if your not used to it, dont drive high, and if ur a bad driver, dont drive high.


 
:holysheep: I wanted to be sure I could drive high so when I was a kid I took my motorcycle test after I got baked and passed, so since then I don't feel comfortable driving straight. 

Dude ... it never hurts to see a Doc after something like this and tell him the truth, you have that doc/patient privilege so he's not going to say anything but maybe to stop smoking... but he may run some tests to see if you have any underlying problems...it's always better than death...


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 16, 2008)

One time I was so hammered from partying out at the clubs and when I came home I smoked. And I think I forgot to breath or something cause I got all light headed and I felt like I was going to pass out, so I went for a chair and passed out before I got there and I found myself looking up at my bro and the 2 girls we were with. I dont know I think it was the mixe of the 2 in my case. The girls were all concerned about me, so had to play that card to get some play. Dont know bro if it is a one time thing like mine I wouldnt worrie about it. Just lay off the wendys lol.

                                            Best Regards
                                              SALT


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 16, 2008)

haha ive had that happen to me. it prolly just means your *really* high haha ive passed out like taht before but..i fell asleep leaning on the sink and bashed my head on the tile wall and got KOed haha. i wouldnt really worry


----------



## Fretless (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude who passed out at Wendy's ~

   I have heard of this happening to one person I know, once.  She also happens to have high blood pressure.  I don't know for sure but I did read that MJ increase bp while sitting, then there is a drop when standing up.  That could account for fainting. But this all seems extremely rare in my experience, this fainting, I've never seen it.  I think it is cause for some concern -  check or get your blood pressure checked, unstoned.  
    I know mine is getting up there on the lower number, and it's no joke, runs in the family and all that.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a similar experience a few times.  back in the 70's I was in college and we frequented a mexican restaurant for their margaritas and chips/salsa.  a couple of times, I had to leave the table to go ouside, feeling as you described, even stumbling to my knees once, but never completely passing out.  I always thought it was a food allergy or something. only happened when I went there and the old KFC.


----------



## godtea (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey if you can't talk to your doctor about everything you do and feel you 're going to the wrong doctor.
 The expectation of confidentiality is set in stone ,the Md. can't rat you out .
They might not approve of your life style ,but they still have to give you the best care they are capable of.


----------



## a7xinnm (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to All of you it has been greatly appriciated.......i cant tank you guys enough!
I will try to schedule an appointment with my Doctor as Soon as Possible.!!!!!
And thanks again...to Everyone!


----------



## headband (Jan 17, 2008)

i got this kid so high, he fell asleep standing up resting his forhead on his gatorade bottle sitting on the counter. oh and this one time this kid, we got him so high all he could do is studder. he would fall down stairs and couldnt even walk.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like what happened to me, And not many smoke more than I do.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20244&highlight=i+passed

I have been fine since


----------



## Tiktok (Jan 17, 2008)

It's called falling out.  New smokers get it sometimes.  I'm no biologist or chemist, so I can't tell you reasons.  But, similar situations have arisen with me, and I'm still alive and smoking.    I remember one time we were all standing in a circle, I took my 3rd or 4th hit off the blunt, passed it, and promptly fell over on my ***.  Shook me for a minute, but I was fine.  I just didn't smoke anymore of that blunt.


----------



## dazeddd (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds almost an anxiety attack... except stoner related. Smoking and obtaining the high blood pressure/heart rate, (and while I don't know what you had at Wendy's) if it was a burger and some french fries, adding fatty and greasy foods like that can only make matters worse. I had a friend who's father died. From what I know he was under a lot of stress, but added some greasy pizza and it created an air bubble that bursted inside of him. Just no good.

My advice to you: Take it easy with the munching out, don't smoke a lot... work your way up. If anything do get checked up with the doctor. Let em know you smoked, if he don't like it then forget em.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 24, 2008)

ah geeze... take if from a semi-old stoner... if it don't kill ya, and ya want to do it some more... just do it. if you were meant to die, then u r gunna die; if not, and you want to do it again... go for it. you only live once, man... you only life once... enjoy it while u can... or u'll end up like me :spit:

btw... go see yer doc


----------



## A TaStY HaRvEst (Jan 24, 2008)

ok now i dont really write much on these forums but listen to me, those signs and symtoms are of something very serious going on. the fact that you reported getting sweaty dizzy and "passed out" i would be treating you asap. def go to your doctor....i doubt it was the weed....if you dont mind me asking how old are you? PM me if you rather not say here


----------



## Sinocard (Jan 26, 2008)

it's called dehydration.  Less soda, more water.


----------



## A TaStY HaRvEst (Jan 27, 2008)

ok being dehydrated would make you sweat acutely with feeling like your hearts going to come out of your chest? no....sounds cardiac related, has ALL the classic s/s


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 27, 2008)

Yo Ho a7xinnm,

   I'm one of the older guys here, I love to smoke, and laugh, and fart, and all that.  A while back in my life I had experienced the same sorta thing happening with me. It was on a july 3rd night. My chest was thumping, it hurt a lot, and breathing was not much of an option. I blew it off as soon as it settled down. BUT my wife saw something that I didn't, she saw what I looked like. Remember that you did not see what you looked like when it happened ?
  I gave in to her prompting, and when to the hostpital. as I walked in through the ER doors, the pain hit so hard, so fast that I couldn't grab any air. It all just went bye-bye, and I thought that I was done.
   I woke up hours later to some badly damaged heart muscles, and I throw some mean PVC's  Pre-Ventricular-contractions due to the damage. Now I have to take a chemical pacemaker the rest of my life.
  DON'T fart with your life, see a doc, live a great life kiddo

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## catchabuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

You had a panic attack is my quess. Tell your DR how you felt, he will more than likely tell you it was a panic attack. Google Panic attacks. Very helpful


----------



## pothead (May 23, 2008)

Yeah as everyone said here, most def talk to your doctor. That is the first smart thing to do. As some have mentioned above, the Doctor will be a lot more understanding than you think, since more and more people smoke weed everyday. 

Also, I don't know if you are or not,  but overweight people always have a higher blood pressure than average and if you are than its probably a good idea to stay away from Wendy's. And please don't get offended in any way, I'm just giving you some advice.


----------



## RollItUp420 (May 23, 2008)

it almost happened to me.. some random guy had came and smoke wit me n mah home boy and got high as fucc! a few minutes went by and me and my friend started walkin ta his house to get somethin to eat and i my vision was fading and i almost busted my *** so i sit down and my vision came bacc n i felt fine


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

I know what it is...not a guess...high blood pr + high or low blood sugar!!
see the doc sir ...he or she cant tell any one about your little smoking exp!!
the weed had nuthing to do with it!!!

this is a fact!!!

drink no soda,,,,really bad....drink lots of water....eat 5 small meals a day!!!
cut down on the sugar as much as pos...dont drive high its not worth you freedom !!!

just my idea 

matt
:confused2:


----------



## brushybill (May 24, 2008)

a friend of mine had the exact same experience and ended up in the hospital as she was driving at the time, her doc said the combination of her blood pressure, dehydration and bad bacteria from her fast food caused her kidneys to fail for a short time, which made her pass out another reason why i stay away from mac donalds


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 24, 2008)

Dude, i love driving my bike high.. Iv drivin so much high, that i think i drive better high... But no drin and drive, feels like im driving on ice... 



			
				I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> :holysheep: I wanted to be sure I could drive high so when I was a kid I took my motorcycle test after I got baked and passed, so since then I don't feel comfortable driving straight.
> 
> Dude ... it never hurts to see a Doc after something like this and tell him the truth, you have that doc/patient privilege so he's not going to say anything but maybe to stop smoking... but he may run some tests to see if you have any underlying problems...it's always better than death...


----------



## ChatNoir (May 24, 2008)

Once it happened to me, first I lost vision from one eye then other than dropped, in the shadow lands I played with images and woke up, super clear head, walked to the bed and slept for some time...

I have a problem with medications that effect your mind and body, painkillers have no effect on me as well as alcohol which merely make me vomit. Just know your limit, consult a doctor and take small amounts if you are over sensitive...

0.1 grams of bud before school actually does marvels...


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 24, 2008)

Might need o see a doc for that problem like other said could be a heart problem lets hope not !!

I been driving since Mcdonald open there doors and as of today I still drive as good as others and I do fallow the speed limint of 100 miles a hour   and that through town 
My wife on the other hand CAN"T drive right after she smoked like me and I don't Feel like I need to wait it just a thing that I done all my life..
Yea I been stopped by cops and slipped right through after they run my name through and they Know who I am before they run my name and the funny thing is that when the local cops stop me I automatice step out of my car and lay on the ground and it blows the cops mind and they asked why I do that and have to tell them I am BADDASS and the Judge told me that I had to  .. This Badass is 125 lb 5'7  

Now Drinking and driving NO WAY I could but I wouldn't do that again because I lost my lic to DUI 5 times and almost went to prison for 8yrs and 4 month over that grap..


----------



## gagjababy (May 24, 2008)

I passed out at a concert once when I was 16. I smoked about a gram of some dank with my buddy, which really isn't that much. I was standing and started to feel light headed, I remember swaying back and forth and leaning back and then being woken up by my friend like a minute later. I had an out of body experience, I clearly remember looking at myself on the ground while unconscious before I came to. I think I passed out because I locked my knees but I think the herb had something to do with it too. Anyways I popped back up and walked away, I felt alright beside a headache from my head hitting the floor. It was strange, it has never happened to me before or since...


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2008)

Glad to hear your going to see the doc about this.  You only have one body, and taking care of it reasonably when it warns you like it did, just makes sense.  Take it from someone who had major heart surgery (new valve, new heart wall) at the age of 33, listen to your body.


----------



## tcooper1 (May 26, 2008)

a7xinnm said:
			
		

> So Like 2 weeks ago I had this get tiogether with some freinds at my house.....we were smoking and having fun nothing unusual. so we decided to go to wendys which was a couple miles from my house right? so i was fine driving there and i was fine when i was ordering my food... but then after a whiule of eating and sitting there at wendys i started feeling really bad i felt like my heart was going to burst out of my chest i was getting reall sweaty and really dizzy..so i told one of my freinds if he could go outside with me to get some air. so we were walking and as i was walking i started to stumble....the all i reamember was lying on the floor be awaken by this random guy.......(i was out for like thrity seconds that what the fereinds say) i was just wonder what the helll happened?????? has this ever happend to anybody else.....cuz i am so scared about it.....so scared that i havent blazed for about a week and a half. so can some one tell me what went down...or what i should do?
> 
> Sounds like you got to stoned.....LOL that is funny.I had that happen to me when I first started smoking about 30 yrs ago.......so no worries!!!! just smoke less at a time...sugar will do that also when you smoke....


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

Man I tell my doctors everything.  Like this one time when I started having seziures I was was afraid it was being caused my my use/abuse of cocaine and ecstasy turns out it was some vitamin deficiency that was causing a calcium build up in my muscles and would send me into seizures, scary as hell.  I told the doc about my drug use and she mentioned she was concerned about the drug use but that it was not responsible for my seizures.  Moral of the story, don't lie to your doc about anything because how can they do their job unless you give them the whole story.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 27, 2008)

The symptoms are similar to dehyration.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 27, 2008)

im not saying its NOT related to smoking, but! have you thought about other things that could have done this to you? the food possibly being bad.

One time i smoked way too much (you can call me a light weight if youd like) but we smoked 3 blunts, an eighth all together, then laced all of em with 1.7 grams of hash and i've never been that high. i had to lay down, which was NOT a good idea because when i stood up, it was WAYYYY TOO FASSST!!!! hahahaha im pretty sure that i know what being hit in the face with a baseball bat feels like now. i fell flat on the ground and almost puked. thats about as close as you can get to an overdose hahahaha

you guys ever watch chronicles of a pimp by katt williams? well i was watching the refridgerator wondering if i should even waste my time on gettin to it! hahaha.

but yeah, i read in high times that an overdose of marijuana would only be considered being nauseous and dizzy. possibly throwing up in an extreme case.

also, did your friend possibly lace it with something? my friend popped 3 thizz (Extacy, heroine, coke, lsd...) and he also had a similar fit. real sweaty along with nausea.


----------

